# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Patternless Southern Pine

## karbogast

Here are a couple photos I took this weekend of my Dads patternless southern pine. This girl puts up such a fierce bluff, but once she is in your hands she just chills right out. Her huffing and puffing can be pretty entertaining.

----------


## N4S

how sweet it is!

----------


## qiksilver

Your dad's pits are out of this world.  Thanks for sharing Kevin, keep the pics coming.

----------

